# blueotooth  - Failed to connect to the SDP server

## thecooptoo

im trying to set up my palm to sync over bluetooth. Ive set up bluetooth according to the gentoo guide and 

http://kunxi.org/archives/2006/10/sync-palm-via-bluetooth/

```

skippy paul #  emerge -pv  bluez-utils  bluez-libs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.25  285 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.25-r1  USE="alsa cups dbus gtk -pcmcia" 579 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 863 kB

skippy paul #                                                                      

skippy peer # /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth PAN ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping dund ...                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Stopping sdpd ...                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping hcid ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Starting dund ...

dund[19749]: Bluetooth DUN daemon version 2.25

dund[19749]: Invalid source. No such device(19)                                [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth PAN ...                                                  [ ok ]

skippy peer #               

```

kbluetooth pops up and says "Failed to connect to the SDP server."

kbluetoothd sees an incoming ppp connection from the palm but it just times out. 

so what have i missed ?

----------

## defenderBG

what program are you using for the actual synchronisation?

Here is a list of all packages containing in their name palm:

http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=palm

To me app-pda/libopensync-plugin-palm sounds quite good, since you can then you can use it with kitchensync (a gui tool for synchronizing kmail/korganizer with some mobile devices)

----------

## thecooptoo

currently using kpilot ( pilot-link) . I want to sync over bluetooth - there are  apparently unsolveable problems eith usb  and the palm TX . hopefully this will go in a cronjob to automatically back it up when its all sorted

----------

## defenderBG

I wish I had a palm to test it for you and when (if) I find out how to make it work, write a wiki...

All I can do now is tell you to give opensync + kitchensync a go.

emerge -av app-pda/libopensync-plugin-palm kitchensync

----------

